# Reality check for Lance fans



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

*Contador to lead Astana Tour team
*

Alberto Contador will be Astana's team leader in this year's Tour de France, which begins on 4 July.

The announcement means seven-times Tour winner Lance Armstrong, who returned to racing in January, will be one of the Spaniard's support riders.

"It's hard to find a better stage race rider than Alberto," said team manager Johan Bruyneel of the 2007 Tour winner.

"He has worked very hard, earning the right to represent our team as the leader in July." 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/other_sports/cycling/8119316.stm


----------



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

The article also mentions this, which leads me to believe that Bruyneel is wholeheartedly behind Contador: 

The latest three additions to the team were Dmitriy Muravyev, the only Kazakh rider on the squad and a Tour newcomer, Portugal's Sergio Paulinho - a strong Contador ally and Gregory Rast of Switzerland.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Reality check. That's the same statement thats been made in the past. Pretty sure if Lance is riding better than Alberto than the team will focus on Lance or whomever seems to be having a better race. It only takes one bad day or a crash to change things up.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

LA has nothing to lose - Astana doesn't sound like it will be around next year and LA evidently has some plans for his own team. He will be hard pressed to find sponsors for that team if he doesn't get some results. He didn't come out of retirement to ride his favorite race for Contador unless he isn't performing well, then it is a great excuse

we won't know for sure until the 2nd week of July unless LA puts in a ridiculous itt in stage one

what did you expect JB to say aside from we support the strongest rider, it is the tdf, a 3 week race, anything can happen. Contador stated he considers LA/Levi competition because they are, if he doesn't perform strong in the ttt or gets sick etc they will step up.

if he is the strongest rider, he has nothing to worry about from the ol man


----------



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

jupiterrn said:


> Reality check. That's the same statement thats been made in the past. Pretty sure if Lance is riding better than Alberto than the team will focus on Lance or whomever seems to be having a better race. It only takes one bad day or a crash to change things up.


oh absolutely... and that's the way it should be...

I'm just saying that leading into the tour Bruyneel has gone on the record and said that Contador is our strongest rider and will be our leader. 

Imagine all the publicity and the money they could make by saying Lance is coming back from retirement to go for another tour win... I mean imagine Nike and Trek commercials that they could make, and all the excitement this could generate in the US. But obviously it's not a gamble worth taking.... just saying.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

havent we discussed this before? we will get:
- its all misdirection; JB/LA are masters at manipulating the media
- lance will only ride for himself
- if horner were on the squad it would be lance
- lance himself has said it will be tough coming back the first year
- it will truly be decided on the road

the only thing we can truly know is that, like any other race, it will be decided on the road. a million things can happen between the july 4 ITT and rolling in to paris. even if LA does get yellow on july 4, dont expect astana to protect that thing the full first week.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I still don't see Lance working for Alberto or anyone but Lance. Levi will work for Lance, the rest of the team will be split between both in various proportion depending what happens... But Contador will be much better than Lance IMO.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Who the f' knows! Astana has 4 guys who have podiumed (sp?) on that team, and two who have won it. Sound's like a recipe for disaster, but JB is no fool and knows what he is doing. 

Should be fun to watch how things play out.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*You need some reality*

Go to http://www.astana-cyclingteam.com/ and who do you see first?


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

dagger said:


> Go to http://www.astana-cyclingteam.com/ and who do you see first?



The opening page was Lance not Contador... That says a lot right there.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

atimido said:


> The opening page was Lance not Contador... That says a lot right there.



Yeah because they're obviously not in alphabetical order, right?


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

it is all speculation BUT if you were to take AC's quote in or out of context in reference to LA/LL, 

"I will have to deal with [Denis] Menchov, [Cadel] Evans, the Schleck brothers, [Carlos] Sastre and my teammates Armstrong and Leipheimer," he told Italian newspaper La Gazzetta dello Sport yesterday.

that gives more of an insight than anything else. JB can say what he wants to the press but, if AC feels like he has to compete with his mates and publicly states such a few weeks pre tour, well that should tell you something


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

Horner would be riding if they were going to be putting much support behind Lance.

Should be interesting. Bruyneel is in a good place right now!


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

Double yawnnnnn!


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

but...but... LA just won the Nevada City Classic 

What has AC done lately?


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Nevada City Classic is HUGE!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

CARBON110 said:


> it is all speculation BUT if you were to take AC's quote in or out of context in reference to LA/LL,
> 
> "I will have to deal with [Denis] Menchov, [Cadel] Evans, the Schleck brothers, [Carlos] Sastre and my teammates Armstrong and Leipheimer," he told Italian newspaper La Gazzetta dello Sport yesterday.
> 
> that gives more of an insight than anything else. JB can say what he wants to the press but, if AC feels like he has to compete with his mates and publicly states such a few weeks pre tour, well that should tell you something


 Seems like Alberto is kinda full of himself...Shouldn't he be saying something like.."I hope to be dealing with Menchov,------- ____ etc etc...If I have the legs and everything goes perfectly for me" Him just assuming he'll be a leader and have to worry about Lance and Levi...to "deal with them"...Pretty arrogant for someone who's got a pretty short list of real wins...compared to some...

And for Bruneel to say he's (A.C.) obviously stronger than any other on the team...How does he know how AC is going to ride...He sits in the car, he doesn't turn the cranks any more. 

It is all speculation till the race gives us the truth...Be fun to watch, for sure.


----------



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

Wow. Some of you guys and your rampant speculation!!

None of Brunyel's quotes change anything. Why wouldn't he put 'the best stage racer' forward as the team leader?

Both will be going for the win. This isn't recent news.

Tell me what's changed since Lance announced his come back?

Nothing.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Frith said:


> Tell me what's changed since Lance announced his come back?


My socks


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

dagger said:


> Go to http://www.astana-cyclingteam.com/ and who do you see first?


Nothing!!
All you get is a Dutch holding page!! http://www.cyso.nl/


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Agree*



Dan Gerous said:


> I still don't see Lance working for Alberto or anyone but Lance. Levi will work for Lance, the rest of the team will be split between both in various proportion depending what happens... But Contador will be much better than Lance IMO.


Contador will have his support, but you can bet that Lance will have an individual guarding him as well - just like in the Giro, watch if Lance in the early portion of the race drops back a bit if someone doesn't drop with him for support.

www.MLKimages.com


----------



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

Frith said:


> None of Brunyel's quotes change anything. Why wouldn't he put 'the best stage racer' forward as the team leader?


I am just saying that now that they are publicly stating this and choosing the team accordingly, it must be very very obvious that Lance is not in the same league as Alberto, if you consider how much money they could have made by hyping his comeback story even further. 

Yeah I know that it's all about cancer, and Lance is in it for the cause, not to win, but do you think they would turn down the chance to make a lot more money by hyping Lance on his comeback?

They chose not to because either:
1. They believe Contador is a lot more important than Lance and they don't want to upset him and cause him to change teams.
2. Hyping Lance and having him fail would be too much for his ego and he wasn't willing to go for it.

That's what I meant by reality check.



Frith said:


> Tell me what's changed since Lance announced his come back?
> 
> Nothing.


What about the amount of nonsense on this forum?


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Frith said:


> Tell me what's changed since Lance announced his come back?
> 
> Nothing.


Sold out crowds on several continents.


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

this is stupid. the only reason hes the captain of the team is because he was complaining that if he wasnt he would leave and go elsewhere. i do believe he deserves it he rode very well but anything can change like above posts mentioned


----------



## DM_ARCH (Feb 23, 2007)

I think Contador is numero uno until any chance they get to say lance your up. My prediction is lance just _*kills it*_ in one of the first few stages most likely on a TT and puts a big enough time gap on his team mates and the rest of the GC contenders to earn the support. Then he coasts for the mid stages and lights it up again in the last stages.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

LA hasn't come out of retirement to help Contador win a Tour. They'll fight it out on the road to see who is strongest. I have a feeling we'll see a very different LA from the Giro. I think LA feeds off this team dynamic - he knows Contador is the main challenger and will use the internal team battles to get an advantage over him


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

stevesbike said:


> LA hasn't come out of retirement to help Contador win a Tour. They'll fight it out on the road to see who is strongest. I have a feeling we'll see a very different LA from the Giro. I think LA feeds off this team dynamic - he knows Contador is the main challenger and will use the internal team battles to get an advantage over him


agreed. lance wants to win. if contador stumbles lance will win. lance feeds off being slighted and he will use all of this as fuel to his fire.


----------



## KB11 (Nov 18, 2004)

Lance was looking lean and mean at Nevada City. 1st mountain stage at the Tour will tell all


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

KB11 said:


> Lance was looking lean and mean at Nevada City. 1st mountain stage at the Tour will tell all


much easier to look lean and mean when you are on a different continent than the fast riders.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

stevesbike said:


> LA hasn't come out of retirement to help Contador win a Tour.


Yes he has.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

den bakker said:


> much easier to look lean and mean when you are on a different continent than the fast riders.


And much easier when you're on a different continent from the world's best climber who just destroy the competition in his national time trial championship


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

rocco said:


> Yeah because they're obviously not in alphabetical order, right?


Ahh whatev. He's still team leader. He's the only one wearing a non-Astana jersey, and he has the black background instead of the white.

Ok, I'm digging a little here...


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Spunout said:


> Yes he has.


then you don't know LA...


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

atimido said:


> Ahh whatev. He's still team leader. He's the only one wearing a non-Astana jersey, and he has the black background instead of the white.
> 
> Ok, I'm digging a little here...



Yeah and his bikes are different colors, he uses a SSM Concor saddle (with no team issue Bontrager recover job) and he doesn't draw a salary from Astana either.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

den bakker said:


> much easier to look lean and mean when you are on a different continent than the fast riders.



This is true but rumor is that he's 2 kilos lighter than he's ever been for a Tour. It might not be true but he sure looks phenomenally lean in that pictures... even if the characteristics of light seem to help to maximize the apparent definition of his muscles in the image.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> LA hasn't come out of retirement to help Contador win a Tour. They'll fight it out on the road to see who is strongest. I have a feeling we'll see a very different LA from the Giro. I think LA feeds off this team dynamic - he knows Contador is the main challenger and will use the internal team battles to get an advantage over him



This is pretty much my hunch too.


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

Lance Armstrong dosent have the fitness to ride better than contador, not many people do if the UCI did things right alberto would be the 2 time defending tour champion.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

nicks2192 said:


> Lance Armstrong dosent have the fitness to ride better than contador, not many people do



Maybe... we'll see for sure soon enough.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

Contador is over hyped. I wouldn't be surprised to see a non-astana team to win it.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

TheDon said:


> Contador is over hyped. I wouldn't be surprised to see a non-astana team to win it.


He's won the last three Grand Tours he entered - so this statement is obvious nonsense.
+ He's become a great TTrider on top of being a brilliant climber + with Caisse d'Epargne riding for him I can't see even the most treacherous moves by Astana/Armstrong having a prayer of working against him.
.
More interestingly: Has LA's comeback been over hyped? If he doesn't make the podium then the answer will be yes.
With the likes of AC, Sastre, The Schlecks and Cadel Evans around, I can't see it personally. 
He should set himself a more realistic challenge - beating Levi and winning the Grey Jersey for Old Riders.:lol:


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

nicks2192 said:


> Lance Armstrong dosent have the fitness to ride better than contador, not many people do if the UCI did things right alberto would be the 2 time defending tour champion.


OR, he'd be just coming off a 2-year suspension for involvement in Puerto. Unless you believe a rider with Liberty Seguros-Würth, the 2006 Astana team, was named in the Puerto documents by accident...


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*as i have always said*

he would not have won squat if raz had not been thrown out.

liberty seguros; ahh yes the wonderfully clean squad run by saiz....lol


just a matter of time my friends a matter of time..


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

stevesbike said:


> then you don't know LA...


Uhh, yer right. Never met him.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

did you see the competition in the Spanish TT championship? 
37 seconds and right before the tdf?
he almost lost to Levi last time around

Lance is gonna put the hurt on that boy - he lapped the field @ Nevada and you think he isn't fit? 

lawls


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

Contador is a great rider, he became a tour winner due to Johann's style and team structure....Which he developed with Lance......

sadly, I think a more unified team will win the tour. Contador and Lance have "always" been in fully supported, no nonsense teams. this year they will need to gel into that kind of team quickly or lose the overall.

Brian


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Wow, I haven't been here long, but something about LA and/or Astana seems to get some of y'all lycra in a bunch. 

I'm not saying that LA is going to take it, although I suspect most of the hype is exactly that. I suspect having experience with the TDF may make him do alright. I'd hope both he and Contador realize how to be team players and use tactics to get wins for the team as their primary objective.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

it's all good - this is the first time in a long time that there's 3 previous tour winners competing - should be an exciting tour.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

albert owen said:


> He's won the last three Grand Tours he entered - so this statement is obvious nonsense.
> + He's become a great TTrider on top of being a brilliant climber + with Caisse d'Epargne riding for him I can't see even the most treacherous moves by Astana/Armstrong having a prayer of working against him.
> .
> More interestingly: Has LA's comeback been over hyped? If he doesn't make the podium then the answer will be yes.
> ...


How's it nonsense to say he's overhyped? He didn't dominate those races. He won because he easily had the best team. There are a hnadful of other guys that are on par with him. 
Astana's a lot like Man U was this year except Astana has a cocky spainard instead of portuguese. Look for them to fail.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

dagger said:


> Sold out crowds on several continents.


Sold out where? Cycling doesn't sell tickets.

I'm being a bit facetious, I agree that the crowds are bigger. The excitement at the Tour of the Gila was certainly palpable. Nobody can deny that having Armstrong back brings more attention and press to the sport we all love.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

TheDon said:


> How's it nonsense to say he's overhyped? He didn't dominate those races. He won because he easily had the best team. There are a hnadful of other guys that are on par with him.
> Astana's a lot like Man U was this year except Astana has a cocky portuguese instead of spainard. Look for them to fail.


Contador's Spanish, not Portugese.

What the hell are you babbling about?


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

FondriestFan said:


> Contador's Spanish, not Portugese.
> 
> What the hell are you babbling about?


Cristiano Ronaldo is Portuguese. 

Just like Man U was over hyped and lost the champions league despite having the "best" player in the world, Ronaldo, Astana will lose the TDF despite having the "best" gc rider in the world.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a Lance fan but I don't need the "reality check". I don't care who leads the team, I just want to watch some good racing.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

TheDon said:


> Cristiano Ronaldo is Portuguese.
> 
> Just like Man U was over hyped and lost the champions league despite having the "best" player in the world, Ronaldo, Astana will lose the TDF despite having the "best" gc rider in the world.


You said Astana has a Portugese, though. 

Taking the field against one team isn't exactly a ballsy prediction. 
Though, I do think that Astana is more of a collection of great riders than a team.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

FondriestFan said:


> You said Astana has a Portugese, though.
> 
> Taking the field against one team isn't exactly a ballsy prediction.
> Though, I do think that Astana is more of a collection of great riders than a team.



I never said it was a ballsy prediction. You're very good at putting words into people's mouths. I guess you get that when you spend all your time in the doping forum


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

And all this is getting boring.

I'm just waiting for the damn race now.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

pdh777 said:


> but...but... LA just won the Nevada City Classic
> 
> What has AC done lately?


Only finished damn 3rd in the Dauphiné. Loozer.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

TheDon said:


> Cristiano Ronaldo is Portuguese.
> 
> Just like Man U was over hyped and lost the champions league despite having the "best" player in the world, Ronaldo, Astana will lose the TDF despite having the "best" gc rider in the world.


United were over hyped how?

Just sayin.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> United were over hyped how?
> 
> Just sayin.


Lots of chatter right up to the start of the Champions League final that Man U was going to kick butt. Most bookies were putting Man U out on top. Then look at the game they played.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

TheDon said:


> Lots of chatter right up to the start of the Champions League final that Man U was going to kick butt. Most bookies were putting Man U out on top. Then look at the game they played.


Man U were not over hyped. They were last year's winners, world club champions, won the English Premiership in a stroll and had played excellent (on occasion outstanding)football all season. On this occasion they were spanked by Barca, who, on the day, were a different class.

Now look at Contador's v Armstrong's recent (and therefore relevant) form and you'll see that it is LA who is being over hyped. 
Contador may, of course, not come up to scratch and Armstron may (pigs might fly) roll away the years - that is the fascination of sport and why we all bother to watch and speculate, It is called Punters' Privilege.

PS If I was England Manager we'd have won every World Cup since 1066!!!!


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

TheDon said:


> I never said it was a ballsy prediction. You're very good at putting words into people's mouths. I guess you get that when you spend all your time in the doping forum


No, you said Astana's guy was Portugese.  



> Astana has a cocky portuguese instead of spainard.


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

how about this: Lance came out of retirement because someone offered him a sh!t load of money, and that's it. Why give up a well paid job...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

nenad said:


> how about this: Lance came out of retirement because someone offered him a sh!t load of money, and that's it. Why give up a well paid job...


Only, he's not getting paid by Astana at least.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

TheDon said:


> Lots of chatter right up to the start of the Champions League final that Man U was going to kick butt. Most bookies were putting Man U out on top. Then look at the game they played.


Same like how most other teams are overhyped because they are indeed that good but just have that one bad day?

:wink:


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Reality check is: win, loose or draw, like it or not, he is one of the best there ever was and will ever be... No one, not even AC will win 7 TDFs doping or not.

My prediction is he will have a great race

Nuf Said
Lets watch the race


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

JimT said:


> Lets watch the race


:thumbsup:


----------



## TheBugMan (Nov 27, 2007)

The whole team will get food poisoning before the mountains.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

JimT said:


> Reality check is: win, loose or draw, like it or not, he is one of the best there ever was and will ever be... No one, not even AC will win 7 TDFs doping or not.


This I can agree with. 

Every generation has a "great" or two who dominate their sport. Indurain, Merckx in days past were, like LA, particularly dominant. The quality of the opposition is a factor as well, but you can only beat who you are up against.
This post-Lance generation is sorting itself out with no one yet showing such complete dominance as the afore mentioned. 
AC is currently the best of this particular generation. Whether he goes on to be a "great" remains to be seen. But, 3 Grand Tour victories is a decent start wouldn't you say?

But - here's a thought: IF Lance does win the TdF this year. One thing is for certain - the current crop will be remembered as the weakest generation of riders ever in the history of cycling.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

albert owen said:


> here's a thought: IF Lance does win the TdF this year. One thing is for certain - the current crop will be remembered as the weakest generation of riders ever in the history of cycling.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

albert owen said:


> This I can agree with.
> 
> Every generation has a "great" or two who dominate their sport. Indurain, Merckx in days past were, like LA, particularly dominant. The quality of the opposition is a factor as well, but you can only beat who you are up against.
> This post-Lance generation is sorting itself out with no one yet showing such complete dominance as the afore mentioned.
> ...


 What's with Contador's big reputation as some kinda superstar? I mean, with "One in a Row" as TDF winner, and that came because the on the road winner was DQed?..he hardly merits being spoken of in the same breath as Indurain or Lance or any of the others with some real outstanding records and accomplishments. Whoopee, he's won a couple of stage races, big ones, sure, but that is not so remarkable...Doesn't make him a "superstar" a "giant of the sport" like the Badger or Eddie the Cannibal...Heck, he doesn't even have a cool nickname yet...Even The Chicken is ahead of him in that department...


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Even The Chicken is ahead of him in that department...


Not the only thing the chicken was ahead of him in :idea: some sort of bike race i recall.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Gnarly 928 said:


> What's with Contador's big reputation as some kinda superstar? I mean, with "One in a Row" as TDF winner, and that came because the on the road winner was DQed?..he hardly merits being spoken of in the same breath as Indurain or Lance or any of the others with some real outstanding records and accomplishments. Whoopee, he's won a couple of stage races, big ones, sure, but that is not so remarkable...Doesn't make him a "superstar" a "giant of the sport" like the Badger or Eddie the Cannibal...Heck, he doesn't even have a cool nickname yet...Even The Chicken is ahead of him in that department...



Is this even remotely a serious post?

Contador has won all three Grand Tours. He's only the fifth pro cyclist to EVER accomplish this feat. 

Oh, and he's 26. What were Lance's accomplishments when he was the same age?

Thought so.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

FondriestFan said:


> Is this even remotely a serious post?
> 
> Contador has won all three Grand Tours. He's only the fifth pro cyclist to EVER accomplish this feat.
> 
> ...


Wow, I know some people hate LA, but wasn't he about ready to win the TDF a few times at that age?


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Wow, I know some people hate LA, but wasn't he about ready to win the TDF a few times at that age?


Good grief.  

Didn't he win the TdF at 27?

By 26, Contador has won all 3 Grand Tours. Do you really need the obvious explained to you?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

FondriestFan said:


> Good grief.
> 
> Didn't he win the TdF at 27?
> 
> By 26, Contador has won all 3 Grand Tours. Do you really need the obvious explained to you?


So he's gonna win the TdF 8 times?


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

Lol:d

I cant even watch it where Im living now. Count your blessings


----------



## btinder (Aug 25, 2007)

Contador is clearly a great rider. Winning the TdF 7 times like Lance did is not the only sign of greatness. If it were, Hinault, Merkxx, Fignon etc. wouldn't be considered great, and we all know they are legends in the sport.

Will he beat Lance? He may. Hes a lot younger, and has loads of natural talent. However, this is Lance's race. He has the most experience riding it, is no slouch in the physical ability dept. (even at his old age). 

I hope Lance wins. He's easily the most impressive cyclist in recent history and when you factor in all he's accomplished on and off the bike, is also the most accomplished cyclist. But who knows? Its fun to gossip about, but the real fun will be in July. I can't even imagine what this board is gonna look like then. : )


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

This isn't just about AC versus LA - we musn't forget a few other talented riders who want to win and have the ability to do so: Sastre, Andy Schleck, Cadel Evans and even Menchov looks an interesting bet in a Rabobank team that looks pretty strong on paper.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

spade2you said:


> So he's gonna win the TdF 8 times?


No, he's going to win it 10 times.

Maybe 11.

At 26, he's already won more Giros and Vueltas than Lance. Nobody is downplaying Lance's incredible 7 wins, so I'm not sure why people want to downplay Contador's accomplishments.

But whatever.


----------



## DM_ARCH (Feb 23, 2007)

albert owen said:


> But - here's a thought: IF Lance does win the TdF this year. One thing is for certain - the current crop will be remembered as the weakest generation of riders ever in the history of cycling.


I like that...yeah...they better step up!
:idea:


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

FondriestFan said:


> No, he's going to win it 10 times.
> 
> Maybe 11.
> 
> ...


He is good but for some reason I really don't think he will win 10.


----------



## btinder (Aug 25, 2007)

albert owen said:


> This isn't just about AC versus LA - we musn't forget a few other talented riders who want to win and have the ability to do so: Sastre, Andy Schleck, Cadel Evans and even Menchov looks an interesting bet in a Rabobank team that looks pretty strong on paper.


Very true


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

lance won the nevada city crit, seriously anyone who does not lock him in for victory in france after this amazing achievement is insane


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

Sastre, Andy Schleck, Cadel Evans and even Menchov are good riders, but not great. They all lack one thing or another

it's Astana's tour to lose but they could lose it if there were repeated attacks by different potential GC qualifiers. 

So if you had a handful of guys who could climb well enough tt well enough to actually contest LA/AC and each stayed within contention of the GC and attacked at every opportunity - then Astana might have a rough time BUT that won't happen

and frankly LA/AC can climb better than anyone else AND tt better than anyone else. 

we will find out who is better at what.

Contador won the Spanish tt championship - but look at the competition

LA rode circles around the field from the 2nd lap in Nevada City

how can you compare them? two different efforts although I'd say crit requires more effort than a tt but both are like one long interval

the only thing you can judge is that both riders are fit

again will LA come out of stage one on fire? why should he? why shouldn't he? 

the pressure is on Contador to perform not Lance

I have not heard Lance say he will win - Contador seems confident 

if you have followed LA's training he is gonna be tough to beat and remember he has all his data from tours past to compare his fitness to


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> Same like how most other teams are overhyped because they are indeed that good but just have that one bad day?
> 
> :wink:


Actually, I would put in Inter Milan, as much as I love them, in the same boat.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

This thread is retarded. 85 posts and 3000+ views and nobody really has any idea what will happen!


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

it's a bike forum - it's what we do!

speculate, gamble, and guess!


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

alexb618 said:


> lance won the nevada city crit, seriously anyone who does not lock him in for victory in france after this amazing achievement is insane


PLease tell me that was meant "tongue in cheek".

Because a 90min crit in Nor Cal is NO indication of Tour form.

All it indicates is that LA can beat a second string field on a circuit with 40m of climbing a lap. Hardly a fair comparison, eh?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

TheDon said:


> Actually, I would put in Inter Milan, as much as I love them, in the same boat.


Inter's problem - not good enough continentally when compared to the likes of Barca, Chelsea, (shudder) Liverpool, United, and maybe Bayern/Real.

They dominate in Serie A but just can't go far in Europe for some reason.

Heck, Arsenal are the opposite of them though. They go far in Europe but can't play for their lives if they need to win the league.

I'm sure Inter would be better this new season though and I'm looking forward to it.

Real? Erm, well, let's see.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

CARBON110 said:


> and frankly LA...can climb better than anyone else AND tt better than anyone else.


Wow, sure didn't seem that way in the Giro....


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> Inter's problem - not good enough continentally when compared to the likes of Barca, Chelsea, (shudder) Liverpool, United, and maybe Bayern/Real.
> 
> They dominate in Serie A but just can't go far in Europe for some reason.
> 
> ...


Inter has such a strong front line and backfield. Let's face it Julio Cesar who is one of the best keepers out there. Then Zanetti, Santon, Macion, Materazzi (even though he's past his prime), Chivu, Maxwell, Cordoba are all great backs. Then you've got balotelli, cruz, and ibrahimovic up front but they've got nothing in the midfield. I think they could use to sell a couple backs, buy a new midfield and one more forward and inter would be easily in the running.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

philippec said:


> Wow, sure didn't seem that way in the Giro....


He did better than Contador in the Giro....er wait, he didn't go.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

TheDon said:


> Inter has such a strong front line and backfield. Let's face it Julio Cesar who is one of the best keepers out there. Then Zanetti, Santon, Macion, Materazzi (even though he's past his prime), Chivu, Maxwell, Cordoba are all great backs. Then you've got balotelli, cruz, and ibrahimovic up front but they've got nothing in the midfield. I think they could use to sell a couple backs, buy a new midfield and one more forward and inter would be easily in the running.


Well, I'd keep the United backline over any other team's line up though.

Ok maybe Maicon on the right.

Other than that, Rio and Vida are well, the best center half partnership around.

:wink:

Come to think of it - Zlatan and Ronny : both don't do much in bigger games BUT, Zlatan has a much worse record in that aspect though. That's also another reason. He hardly made a run IIRC in that game. 

IMO -best teams in Europe: Barca, United, Chelsea, Real, Inter, Milan, Arsenal, Liverpool. In that order. Or give or take. 

Why? Barca won and their key is their firepower. United - pretty wholesome team. Chelsea - similar but I don't like their style of play. Real - coz of the name and they can always do something even in a bad season. Inter - best in Serie A but they need to improve in Europe. This could be their year to do very well.

Milan - they have a squad that can do it now. Not for the future with player's ages but it's a get it done now squad. Ok next year, maybe not. 

Arsenal - always perform pretty well in Europe vs. England. 

Liverpool - Well, too one dimensional maybe but they get good results. 

Now. We should not hijack this thread so I'll say:

Astana are not over hyped. They have the best strength in depth. They will do well.

There, it's back to cycling again right?


----------

